# How to obtain Dual Citizenship



## RandyG77 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello,

I am a US citizen by birth but my mother was a Philippine citizen at the time of my birth. She got naturalized in the US when I was 6 y/o. I would like to get dual citizenship but I do not have access to any of her documents that is asked for on the “report of birth” form (i.e. her old Philippine passport, Philippine birth certificate, etc). She passed away last year and I do not have any contact with my biological father to ask for his help. Where do I begin? I’ve tried contacting the consulate in San Francisco but I get very vague answers that aren’t very helpful.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You might be able to obtain the birth certificate from the PSA online.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I suppouse ment your MOTHERs birth certificate or passport showing she was Philippine citizen.

If you dont have any useful dpocuments about her , you can try to get copies from the Philippines. Philippine passport registration or perhaps less hard her birth certificate. If ypu have any contact with her relatives, perhaps they can solve. Or ask baranay where she was born, they can probably solve if they want to. Things in Phils can be flexible  Compare: Some Filipino kids arent registered until for instance when they need birth certificate for school registration, so many have wrong birth date registered. Amd some have even wrong name. Normaly fixable fpr a small fee. (Some ask for high fee, but one such baranggay office worker told the corect fee is jiust few houndred pesos, like 200 - 300, I dont remember. 

Then add your birth certificte showing she is your mother.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

RandyG77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a US citizen by birth but my mother was a Philippine citizen at the time of my birth. She got naturalized in the US when I was 6 y/o. I would like to get dual citizenship but I do not have access to any of her documents that is asked for on the “report of birth” form (i.e. her old Philippine passport, Philippine birth certificate, etc). She passed away last year and I do not have any contact with my biological father to ask for his help. Where do I begin? I’ve tried contacting the consulate in San Francisco but I get very vague answers that aren’t very helpful.


Welcome to the forum Randy, okay I'll get right down to it, if you want answers from the Philippine Consulate you have to go in, don't call don't message and make sure to bring all your original supporting documents or photos.

So have you given up on searching for your biological father is he in the US? Sorry to hear about the passing of your mother and did she pass away in the US or the Philippines, so much missing here, it doesn't sound like you grew up with either one?


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

RandyG77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a US citizen by birth but my mother was a Philippine citizen at the time of my birth. She got naturalized in the US when I was 6 y/o. I would like to get dual citizenship but I do not have access to any of her documents that is asked for on the “report of birth” form (i.e. her old Philippine passport, Philippine birth certificate, etc). She passed away last year and I do not have any contact with my biological father to ask for his help. Where do I begin? I’ve tried contacting the consulate in San Francisco but I get very vague answers that aren’t very helpful.


Hi Randy (I have a son born in the UK, with a Filipina mother).

I believe what you need to apply for is what is known in the Philippines as* 'Recognition'* (as a Filipino Citizen)... to attain dual nationality. You can read about it on the Phils govt. website (I think, Bureau of Immigration).

I procured this for my UK-born son when he was only 2 or 3 years old. He has a certificate, complete with attached photo, plus fingerprints.

Hopefully this can be processed for you through your nearest Philippines Consulate or Embassy. 

As others have suggested...probably the first thing to do is to apply online for a copy of your mother's birth certificate... also marriage cert, if your parents were married, plus at least Xeroxes of your mother's U.S. and Filipino passports.

Good luck !


----------

